# 595.0 vs. 599.0



## KristieStokesCPC (Feb 16, 2009)

Patient comes in for Urinary tract infection symtoms - what are the differences between the two codes? I know that 595.0 is for the bladder. In our EMR system, the physicians choose the code listed 595.0 because it says UTI (as the description), but I'm not sure that is accurate for UTI? Please help me with my confusion..

Thank you


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 16, 2009)

*595.0, 599.0*

595.0 is a specific location (bladder)
599.0 is an unspecified location and that's what we always use for UTI, unless the Dr specifies the location of the infection, then use the more specific location code.

Cystitis is inflammation of the urinary bladder. The condition more often affects women, but can affect either sex and all age groups. (595.0)

Urinary tract infection site not specified
Infections affecting those structures of the body which participate in the secretion and elimination of urine, i.e., the kidney, the ureters, the urinary bladder, and the urethra.

Anyone else?


----------



## dmaec (Feb 16, 2009)

yup...and that's just one problem with the EMR ... often the choices the docs are given are misleading... If the doctor "knew" 595.0 was NOT really "UTI" but more specific "bladder infection/cystitis"... they would not choose it.  They'd choose the correct code, if it was a general, non-specific UTI - 599.0.

I agree with Anna - (very well said) 

oh - and the EMR should be fixed to reflect "bladder" for the 595.0  AND add the 599.0 UTI


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you... you clarified what I thought was correct, but I had to consult with my fellow coders to make sure  

Thank you so much! You guys are great!


----------

